#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-07
<pinoyskull> mga tolits
<Terminus> pinoyskull: afternoon. =)
<pinoyskull> Terminus, afternun din
<pinoyskull> Terminus, have you experienced this error when SSH'ing to a Debian VM?
<pinoyskull> PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
<pinoyskull> Connection to 72.26.121.108 closed.
<Terminus> was forced to upgrade my video card over the weekend. pcx couldn't replace the defective unit i returned.
<Terminus> pinoyskull: nope. i can ssh to squeeze running on esxi here just fine.
<pinoyskull> ok thanks
<Terminus> pinoyskull: that error looks weird. i've never encountered something like that on linux, ever.
<pinoyskull> yeah, first time for me too
<pinoyskull> there are solutions on google
<pinoyskull> but it seem not working on my VM
<Terminus> just curious, what kind of solutions? any of them pointing at getty?
<zakame> lol
<Terminus> heya zakame 
<Terminus> i has overpowered GPU. gtx 570 on an athlon x2 5000.
<jsgotangco> squeeee
<Terminus> hello jsgotangco =)
<jsgotangco> halu!
<Terminus> jsgotangco: still outside the country?
<jsgotangco> no im back in manila
<jsgotangco> baka next month pa
<Terminus> jsgotangco: hehe. can't tell anymore when you're in or out of the country.
<jsgotangco> yep
<Terminus> bugger. looks like webdav + gitweb is the best way to configure a git server.
<jsgotangco> anyone know where you could buy those fancy huawei mifi unlocked?
<Terminus> hmmm... i saw something like that two weekends ago. CuriousCat might know.
<Terminus> anyhow, time for a reboot. i really should increase the ram on this thing. eating up way too much swap.
<ramseize> weebee everyone
<student> wee
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> oops
<ramseize> lol
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-08
<ramseize> webee
<ramseize> weebee deng ~_~
<deng> hello :)
<ramseize> :P
<Ramseize> how are you?
<epal> pine...
<epal> tree..
<Ramseize> lolz
<Ramseize> sino dito may home server?
<epal> wut s dat? :D
<epal> food? :/
<Ramseize> hehehe
<Ramseize> ano gamit mo epal? maverick?
<epal> hindi aku ubuntu hehehe
<Ramseize> ahh ic, ~_~ 
<Ramseize> location mo epal?
<epal> pelipins hehe
<Ramseize> epal,  tambay ka naman sa bagong kong website http://pinoygeeks.net
<Ramseize> join our discussion @ http://pinoygeeks.net/discussion
<Terminus> Ramseize: ako may home server. =P
<Ramseize> @terminus, can you tell me about your server? im planning to build one kasi, 
<butiki> Ramseize: Error: "terminus," is not a valid command.
<Ramseize> @ terminus, can you tell me about your server? im planning to build one kasi, 
<butiki> Ramseize: Error: "terminus," is not a valid command.
<Ramseize> terminus, ubuntu server gamit mo?
<ramseize> weebee
<ramseize> anyone still here?
<Terminus-> ramseize: me. and to answer your question earlier, i run debian at home.
<ramseize> nice terminus, can you teach me how to build a webserver at home?> what things i need to know about, and other stuff
<Terminus-> ramseize: just install apache2 and go from there. you won't need to configure anything if you just want a basic setup.
<ramseize> Terminus ic., i have a adsl at home, pwede ko bah gamitin for my server, or not advisable? 
<Terminus-> ramseize: it's fine. you probably won't expect much traffic anyway. i usually just remote to my home box to control torrents and stuff.
<ramseize> ic ic, so kailangan ko gamit ng dynamic dns, kasi wala man ako static ip, 
<Terminus-> ramseize: yep. i just use a free dyndns.com account and ddclient to automatically update the ip address.
<ramseize> ic ic, regarding the dsl modem, open ko lang port diba? tapos ok na, may kailangan pa bah ako malaman na configuration regarding sa router?
<Terminus-> ramseize: ah... your modem is running as a NAT. i typically remove that. i run my modem using bridge mode.
<ramseize> ahhh
<ramseize> ano pala difference between nat and bridge mode?
<Terminus-> ramseize: NAT means multiple private addresses are translated to a single public ip address thereby making the PCs on the LAN side unreachable with port forwarding, even if a single PC is attached directly to the modem. bridge mode OTOH will give the PC attached to the modem a public ip address.
<Terminus-> since my modem is bridged, my server gets a public ip address and i use the server to handle NAT for workstations instead.
<ramseize> ic ic, so modem->you server->workstation? 
<ramseize> amin kasi dito sa bahay modem-> networkhub-> workstation
<Terminus-> yup. it's modem <-> server <-> switch <-> workstations
<ramseize> ic ic so ung server dapat may 2 ethernet?
<Terminus-> yup. one for the WAN side and another for the LAN side. there's a way to configure it with only one NIC but it's more complicated and more expensive.
<ramseize> ic, lately din kasi bumili ako extra 10/100 ethernet card, pero yung built-in ko is 10/100/1000 ethernet card
<Terminus-> ramseize: if you have a gigabit switch, i'd recommend using the onboard NIC on the LAN side. it's useless on the WAN side.
<ramseize> iconfigure ko ung isang ethernet to share internet connection para sa workstation diba?
<Terminus-> ramseize: yes. you just need to configure iptables. on my box, it's this: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<ramseize> ic ic, thanks, this is nice, 
<Terminus-> eth0 is the WAN port. it will give you a basic NAT. you'll need to read up on iptables if you want to do something more advanced.
<Terminus-> ramseize: you kept on getting disconnected earlier this afternoon. bad net connection?
<Terminus-> evening wers =)
<ramseize> i also have this problem Terminus, napuputol ang internet connection ko, must be the modem
<wers> good evening :)
<ramseize> hello wers
<ramseize> Terminus bigla nalang napuputol ang connection, nawawala ang dsl connection
<Terminus-> ramseize: i'd also check the phone line for proper grounding at the demarc box and making sure there're as few splices as possible. none would be best.
<ramseize> i see, yan yung main problem ko now kasi, if im planning to build a web server, dapat ndi napuputol ang connection, hmmm
<Terminus-> ramseize: a lot of the problems i've seen with net connections involve crappy wiring in the area of the demarc box. of course, if you're far from the dsl distribution point.
<Terminus-> err, i mean if you're far from the distribution point, that would also be a problem.
<ramseize> hmm, must also be the telephone lines, and malayo ako sa modem, hmm about 90 meters away.
<pepesmith> i like the flood
<ramseize> hi pepesmith
<ramseize> Terminus, invite din sana kita na sumali sa bagong community ko, http://pinoygeeks.net dito ang discussion namin http://pinoygeeks.net/discussion
<pepesmith> modem/router ba yan?
<ramseize> yep
<Terminus-> bugger. putty froze while i was deleting files. =/
<ramseize> weebe lubot
<epal> !seen epal
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<butiki> epal: epal was last seen in #ubuntu-ph 12 hours, 48 minutes, and 0 seconds ago: <epal> pelipins hehe
<lubot> epal, do you have a split personality? *eg*
<epal> heh, daming bots pala
<pepesmith> !seen magdiwang
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<lubot> pepesmith, I don't remember seeing magdiwang.
<butiki> pepesmith: I have not seen magdiwang.
<pepesmith> !seen magdiwang
<lubot> pepesmith, magdiwang (~pepesmith@unaffiliated/pepesmith) was last seen changing his/her nick to pepesmith on #ubuntu-ph 5 seconds ago 
<butiki> pepesmith: I have not seen magdiwang.
<pepesmith> sira
<pepesmith> @seen magdiwang
<butiki> pepesmith: I have not seen magdiwang.
<Ramseize> weebee 
<epal> weebee to u hehehe
<Ramseize> still there Terminus
<Ramseize> epal,  heheh kamusta?
<epal> hehe ok pa naman :D
<Ramseize> epal,  may alam ka sa bridge mode sa dsl modem
<Ramseize> ?
<Terminus-> Ramseize: yep.
<Ramseize> im tweaking my dsl modem,  under WAN, instead routing gawin ko siyang bridge?
<epal> ala eh.. sorry :(
<Ramseize> Terminus, dun  ko bah configure and bridge mode?
<Terminus-> well, the config is on the modem itself.
<Ramseize> what do you mean? so wala dun sa wan? 
<Ramseize> guys may alam kayo na vps hosting na mura, gusto ko kasi pag aralan 
<bhearsum> Ramseize: slicehost.com ako -- ewan ko na mura kaysa sa iba, pero ang galing tsaka geek-oriented
<bhearsum> $20 USD/mnth ang pinakamurang plan
<Ramseize> pero pero wala kasi ako money, ndi ako maka afford ng ganyan ka laki na halaga
<Ramseize> wala bang free?
<bhearsum> ah, ewan ko
<bhearsum> ano mong aralan?
<bhearsum> siguro mo gusto ng local VM?
<Ramseize> gusto ko ilipat kasi ang domain ko, web server and dating, at the same time, host ircd if possible
<bhearsum> o sige, hindi mo gusto ng local VM :)
<Ramseize> ok naman ang local VM pero may problem pa kasi ako sa internet ko lagi napuputol
<Ramseize> so ndi ko rin maka web server, kasi lagi napuputol ang internet ko
<bhearsum> yeah
<Ramseize> kaya nga hanap ako mura, or free kahit 1$ per month ~_~ meron kaya nun?
<bhearsum> sorry ha, ewan ko naman ng free VPS :(
<Ramseize> may nakita ako mga around 5-9$ pero sana may mas mababa pa
<bhearsum> 5-9 USD?
<bhearsum> may $7.95 USD/mo dito: http://vpslink.com/vps-hosting/
<bhearsum> wow, $5 USD/mo dito: http://www.vpscolo.com/
<Ramseize> uu
<bhearsum> 4.95: http://www.joinvps.com/
<bhearsum> may maraming pili :)
<Ramseize> thanks ill check it out
<bhearsum> np
<bhearsum> good luck!
<Ramseize> anyway join ka naman sa community ko http://pinoygeeks.net/discussion
<bhearsum> hehe, pero hindi akong pinoy, pwede ba?
<Ramseize> really?
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> pilipina ang asawa ko
<Ramseize> if ndi ka pinoy, then how can you speak tagalog?
<Ramseize> ohhhhhhhhh
<bhearsum> nagaaral pa ako
<Ramseize> ic ic, so you learned from your wife?
<Ramseize> ic ic
<bhearsum> oo, also from classes/self study
<Ramseize> nice to hear that, good luck din
<bhearsum> thanks!
<Ramseize> thats nice
<Ramseize> well hope you could hang out @ http://pinoygeeks.net/discussion we could use your help
<bhearsum> i'll check it out
<Ramseize> ok
<Ramseize> devkorcvince,  weebee
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: gud eve
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: do you know ruby?
<Ramseize> devkorcvince,  nope , sorry
<Ramseize> devkorcvince,  are you filipino?
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: aw patulong sana ako... pinoy ako na sawa ako kaka ingles sa rubyonrails forum
<Ramseize> heheh
<Ramseize> how can i help?
<Ramseize> RoR ibig mong sabihin?
<Ramseize> so what about rails?
<Ramseize> weebee EroSenninJL
<EroSenninJL> hi
<EroSenninJL> so ubuntu users lahat dito? :D
<Ramseize> meron din iba ndi
<Ramseize> tambay lang, kasi parang ito lang ata pinoy community sa freenode
<EroSenninJL> whew
<EroSenninJL> taga san k ram?
<Ramseize> me davao
<EroSenninJL> a ok
<EroSenninJL> sa manila ako
<Ramseize> ic, san sa manila?
<EroSenninJL> sa makati tol
<Ramseize> yep at this moment im using ubuntu
<EroSenninJL> cool
<EroSenninJL> parang ang tahimik dito, ano? lol
<Ramseize> hehe its 1:40 am, tulog pa sila
<Ramseize> im still awake kasi nag research pa ako, regarding about servers
<EroSenninJL> ah
<EroSenninJL> ako i'm trying to look for ways to get yahoo webcam for empathy :D
<Ramseize> yap yap... 
<Ramseize> hmmm webcam? empathy...
<Ramseize> ndi ko alam about ngaun, pero dati ang empathy ndi maka webcam i dont know about now
<Ramseize> im not using any webcam, so im not familiar about dyan
<EroSenninJL> ah ok lang heehe
<Ramseize> ei mahilig ka ba sa mga computers, hardware, pc stuff?
<Ramseize> EroSenninJL,  intersted in joining  a community?
<EroSenninJL> actually yeah
<EroSenninJL> any suggestions?
<EroSenninJL> meron pa bang gising dito?
<Ramseize> meron ako bagong gawa na community, if you wanna join, i would love to have you onboard http://pinoygeeks.net/discussion
<EroSenninJL> hehehe
<EroSenninJL> done
<EroSenninJL> walang gising?! :D
<Ramseize> pede ka tanong dun, try namin sagutin
<Ramseize> hehehe
<Ramseize> 2:00 am na,. xempre wala na gising tau lang
<EroSenninJL> kung sa
<EroSenninJL> oy cge may pasok pa ko later heeheh
<devkorcvince> Ramseize up kapa
<Ramseize> yep
<Ramseize> ano yun devkorcvince?
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: hehehe sino MUTO diti sa loco team?
<devkorcvince> dito
<devkorcvince> ??
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: MOTU kaba pa mentor ako?
<bhearsum> ano MOTU?
<devkorcvince> bhearsum: master of the universe
<bhearsum> oh, hehe
<devkorcvince> volunters sa ubuntu para mag package ng mga apps
<bhearsum> aaaah
<devkorcvince> bhearsum: baka MOTU ka pa mentor ako or pano mag contribute?
<devkorcvince> c #zakame parang MOTU nato paturo master?
<bhearsum> sorry ha, hindi akong contributor, hang-out dito lang ako :)
<devkorcvince> cno naka test na ng unity sa x64... di ako maka install sa vbox using x64 specs my bug sa installer... 
<devkorcvince> bhearsum: hangout din ako hehehe... bago kolang natapus templating module ko gamit openoffice.org with jodconverter then sa ror odf-reporter at net.http
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-09
 * Terminus pokes zakame 
<Terminus> zakame: got your message to PLUG. if my schedule works out, i'd like to show up on friday. =)
<jsgotangco> who is using an n900 here?
<epal> problem with maemo? :D
<jsgotangco> i just want to ask where to grab qt 4.7
<Ramseize> weebeee
<Ramseize> hayss DC nanaman
<Ramseize> weebee deng
<Ramseize> weebee everyone
<Terminus-> evening Ramseize 
<Ramseize> magadang gabi din sau Terminus
<pepesmith> rameses
<EroSenninJL> hello every one
<EroSenninJL> may buhay ba rito?
<EroSenninJL> :D
<Ramseize> hello pepesmith
<Ramseize> ~zZzZZZ
<bhearsum> Ramseize: nahanap ka ba ng linux vps sa yo?
<Ramseize> hello bhearsum yep, its in sweden 
<Ramseize> pero i dont know how to order
<bhearsum> =\
<Ramseize> they havent replied yet 
<bhearsum> that sucks
<Ramseize> is it true that in sweden you run torrent?
<bhearsum> i think sweden is where thepiratebay.org is based out of
<bhearsum> pero the law has been after them there din :)
<bhearsum> nasa iba na ang servers nila
<bhearsum> they're somewhere else, i mean
<Ramseize> ic ic
<Ramseize> i want to try to run a torrent here in the philippines, but im convern about the vps as i must check if they allow torrent
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> do you know about pinoytorrents.net?
<Ramseize> nope
<Ramseize> ill check it out
<bhearsum> illegal ba ang mga torrent doon?
<bhearsum> er, diyan
<Ramseize> the law hasnt been that strict here in philippines, epecially torrent
<bhearsum> ah
<Ramseize> is pinoytorrents,net already popular?
<bhearsum> yeah, about 15,000 members
<bhearsum> they don't have everything pero may mga pelikula, musika at ang bilis ng download
<Ramseize> ic ic
<Ramseize> i guess already too late to compete
<Ramseize> 178.33.119.44 is from Spain(ES) in region Western Europe
<Ramseize> their server is located in spain
<EroSenninJL> may gising ba?
<bhearsum> oo ako
<EroSenninJL> yeah
<EroSenninJL> musta tsong?
<EroSenninJL> or tsang? :D
<bhearsum> sorry ha, ano tsong/tsang?
<EroSenninJL> di ko alam kung male ka or female :D
<bhearsum> oh, hehe. lalaki ako
<EroSenninJL> a ok thanks tol
<bhearsum> mabuti ako, at ikaw?
<EroSenninJL> ok lang din
<EroSenninJL> hello anyone?
<Ramseize> good morning everyone
<bhearsum> wb Ramseize 
<Ramseize> ^_^
<Ramseize> what is it now in your country bhearsum?
<bhearsum> alas quatro na dito
<Ramseize> am or pm?
<bhearsum> pm
<bhearsum> nasa EST/EDT (-5 or -4 from UTC) ako
<bhearsum> alas 4 o 5am diyan?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-10
<Ramseize> weebee EroSenninJL
<EroSenninJL> hi
<Ramseize> musta?
<EroSenninJL> ok lang
<Ramseize> ano ginagawa natin ngaun?
<EroSenninJL> wala lang
<Ramseize> EroSenninJL,  ano pang mga irc servers pinpunpuntahan mo?
<EroSenninJL> eto lang
<EroSenninJL> why?
<Ramseize> hayss dc nanaman
<EroSenninJL> heheh
<Terminus> morning.
<EroSenninJL> hey
<EroSenninJL> wassup?
<Terminus> i'm trying to figure out how to use opennms. i've got one complaint about it though. it requires superuser access to the db. bad...
<Ramseize> morning din sa inyo lahat
<Ramseize> ano pala pinag kaka abalahan mo ngayun Terminus?
<Terminus> yun nga, testing opennms.
<EroSenninJL> ooh
<EroSenninJL> guys gotta go, got work by 12 nn
<Ramseize> weebee
<zakame> hi hi
<Terminus> hello zakame 
<Ramseize> weebee Terminus
<EroSenninJL> hello every one!!! :D
<EroSenninJL> hi bhearsum
<bhearsum> hey there, kumusta ka na?
<EroSenninJL> ok lang
<EroSenninJL> u?
<bhearsum> ok lan din, nasa trabaho na
<EroSenninJL> ako nakauwi na
<EroSenninJL> call center?
<EroSenninJL> or wala ka sa pinas?
<bhearsum> oo, taga-canada ako
<EroSenninJL> oo nga pala hehee
<bhearsum> software developer ako, alas 9:30am na :)
<EroSenninJL> 10:32 na sa pinas
<EroSenninJL> :D
<EroSenninJL> pm
<bhearsum> beer time :)
<EroSenninJL> i wish
<bhearsum> hehe
<EroSenninJL> meron pa bang tao dito?
<EroSenninJL> aside from me and bhearsum? :D
<bhearsum> haha
<bhearsum> malapit na sa hating-gabi eh, siguro natutulog ang lahat?
<EroSenninJL> di rin
<bhearsum> hehe
<zakame> hora
<EroSenninJL> hey
<EroSenninJL> wassup?
<bhearsum> hoy zakame, Ramseize
<Ramseize> heheh
<Ramseize> ano yun?
<zakame> Terminus-: be seeing you guys tommorow then?
<EroSenninJL> ano meron? hehehe 
<EroSenninJL> singit lang heehe
<zakame> http://wiki.debian.org/ReleasePartySqueeze/Philippines/Makati
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/4d5t2wj (URL by zakame)
<epal> zakame: magrelease party kau sir?
<epal> aw, pinaste na pala url :D
<zakame> yep
<EroSenninJL> wow
<EroSenninJL> cool
<Ramseize> nice
<epal> ahh, party in ur company? astig! hehe
<EroSenninJL> aww shoot, may pasok ako 
<zakame> gonna try streaming it for those who can't attend
<Ramseize> ako naman malayo
<Ramseize> ok ok
<epal> ustream! yey!
<Ramseize> thats nice
<EroSenninJL> <--- sorry noob here
<EroSenninJL> what's ustream?
<EroSenninJL> oh..
<epal> parang service ata hehe
<Ramseize> update mo kami sa happenings zakame, :( sayang ang layo ko, kung nasa manila ako punta na ako ngaun agad bah!! heheh
<EroSenninJL> thanks epal... as in e-pal, or ... :D
<EroSenninJL> ako naman out ko sa work 10 pm huhuhu
<Ramseize> tsk tsk
<Ramseize> pwede change venue, heheh
<zakame> lol
<EroSenninJL> saan, sa canada? lol
<Ramseize> heheh
<bhearsum> taga-saan sa canada ka ba, EroSenninJL?
<EroSenninJL> nope, di ako sa canada
<EroSenninJL> sa makati ako...
<EroSenninJL> pero work ko kasi sa taguig pa
<bhearsum> ooh
<Ramseize> zakame,  ok bah lagay ko sa http://pinoygeeks.net yung event?
<epal> sysad bah kaung lahat ditow? hehehe
<EroSenninJL> ako hindi
<Ramseize> ako ndi
<epal> +1 din dito hehehe
<Ramseize> mga user, addict lang kami
<Ramseize> hewheheh joke
<zakame> Ramseize: sure :)
<EroSenninJL> hehehe
<Ramseize> ok, up ang content in awhile
<Ramseize> brb foodtrip muna(snaccksszzz)
<EroSenninJL> taga saan ba kayo, zakame at epal?
<epal> <--- city of love haha
<zakame> lol
<EroSenninJL> ok
<EroSenninJL> ako sa city of lust :D
<epal> waa, i wasn't joking :( city of love == iloilo city :D
<EroSenninJL> a ok ... sensya na di ko na kabisado philippine geography
<zakame> naks
<EroSenninJL> tanungin mo na lang ako sa euclidean geometry ...
<EroSenninJL> :D
<zakame> bbl
<EroSenninJL> (guys ano ung bbl?)
<bhearsum> be back later
<EroSenninJL> a ok hehehe 
<Terminus-> zakame: just saw your message. yup, i'll head to your office tomorrow evening.
<epal> zakame: tanong lang sir. in other words parang may position ka in debian to have the announcement be displayed on their site? :D
<Ramseize> ei guys meron pala cebuntu
<Ramseize> LUG sa cebu 
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-11
<jsgotangco> epal: rockstar yang si zakame 
<Ramseize> hello wet
<wet> hi
<Ramseize> :)
<Ramseize> weebee
<zakame> lo
<student> weeeeeeeeeeee
<Ramseize> :)
<Ramseize> hello student 
<student> hi hi 
<student> ramseize
<student> wats up
<Ramseize> good and you?
<student> oks lang rin 
<student> pagod
<Ramseize> :)
<Ramseize> galing skul?
<student> ahh nde. work 
<student> tinatamad lang ako na i-update itong nick 
<Ramseize> ic
<Ramseize> hehehe
<student> eh ikaw.. kamusta naman egypt? 
<Ramseize> egypt?
<student> nick mo kc
<Ramseize> aw
<Ramseize> hehehe
<Ramseize> forgot about that, heheh yep ako parin pharaoh
<Ramseize> heheh
<student> nice
<student> haha
<Ramseize> :P
<student> ano naman ginagawa mo sa channel na ito ? 
<student> hehehe ako .. la lang ..nag hahanap ng chicks 
<Ramseize> lolz, walang chicks dito, geeks marami
<Ramseize> :)
<student> onga eh 
<student> would be cool if naka chamba ako 
<Ramseize> geek na chick
<Ramseize> tapos cute sexy geek chick
<Ramseize> para kang nanalo sa lotto nun
<Ramseize> hehehe
<EroSenninJL> hello everyone1
<student> babae ka ba?
<EroSenninJL> nope
<student> sayang
<EroSenninJL> bat student?
<student> wala 
<EroSenninJL> kaw a hehehe
<Ramseize> lozl
<student> uu
<Ramseize> EroSenninJL,  tumatambay ka rin pala sa forum?
<EroSenninJL> manyak ka no? hehehe biro lang
<EroSenninJL> oo
<Ramseize> lolz
<Ramseize> ic
<Ramseize> cge tambay2 na din ako doon
<Ramseize> :)
<student> medyo lang 
<Ramseize> si EroSenninJL  pasimpleng tanong ha.. hehehe
<Ramseize> student,  saan ka work?
<EroSenninJL> siempre
<EroSenninJL> or student ka talaga...
<student> hahaha
<Ramseize> may work na xa EroSenninJL 
<EroSenninJL> a ok
<EroSenninJL> malay ko...
<Ramseize> EroSenninJL,  kakasali lang ni student sa community http://pinoygeeks.net
<EroSenninJL> a ok
<student> kaso di naman ako geek eh
<student> maychicks ba don?
<EroSenninJL> ingat ka 
<EroSenninJL> baka chicksilog makuha mo hehehe
<Ramseize> weebee stjohnmedrano 
<Ramseize> lolz
<Ramseize> EroSenninJL,  si stjohnmedrano  pala head ng cebuntu?
<Ramseize> alam mo yan?
<EroSenninJL> nope
<Ramseize> LUG sa cebu
<EroSenninJL> and that's nice to know
<Ramseize> yung nasa forum thread
<Ramseize> uu
<EroSenninJL> a ok
<Ramseize> may channel din sila dito sa freenode
<Ramseize> #cebuntu
<EroSenninJL> a ok
<Ramseize> kaya lang walang tumatambay
<Ramseize> check mo website nila
<EroSenninJL> kelangan lang ng konting advertisement nyan,  tol
<student> ako si WestCoastMarine dun sa community
<EroSenninJL> ah nice
<EroSenninJL> ok
<Ramseize> ok, post ka mga topics student  
<Ramseize> para naman makilala ka sa community
<student> wala ako topics in mind as of now eh
<student> pedeng mag lurk na lang
<EroSenninJL> at manyicks hehehe
<EroSenninJL> :D
<student> ganon talaga
<Ramseize> lolz
<student> sobrang pang geek kc yong mga topics dun 
<EroSenninJL> hay friday na...
<Ramseize> student,  baka may mga kakilala ka pang iba invite mo din sila sa community
<student> kakahiya naman mag simula ng panibagong topic
<student> meron
<Ramseize> uu ndi kau lalabas ngaun ? PARTY!!
<Ramseize> yep para ndi ka mahiya student  you can invite your friends to join there
<student> nde eh. 
<student> pede 
<Ramseize> heheh same pala tau lahat
<Ramseize> ito nakababad sa pc
<student> ahh
<student> eh di mabuti
<Ramseize> lolz
<EroSenninJL> hehe
<EroSenninJL> unless gusto nyo mag private party sa lugar ko... wag lang maging sausage fest dito
<Ramseize> ano mga ginagawa nyo ngaun? ako configuring eggdrop
<EroSenninJL> :D
<student> so talagang mga ubuntero kau ha
<EroSenninJL> yah
<Ramseize> lolz sausage fest talaga!
<EroSenninJL> ikaw ba?
<student> nde eh
<student> naghahanap lang talaga ako ng chicks dito
<Ramseize> lolz
<Ramseize> sa irc.dal.net ka hanap
<Ramseize> or sa undernet
<Ramseize> marami doon
<EroSenninJL> tama
<EroSenninJL> #ust :D
<Ramseize> yup2
<Ramseize> hahaha
<Ramseize> #lasalle
<student> pede
<Ramseize> or kung gusto mo din #FEU
<Ramseize> :)
<student> oks na cguro ako sa #lasalle
<EroSenninJL> talagang sina-ggest puro univeristies 
<student> at uste 
<Ramseize> hahaha
<Ramseize> xempre chicks hinahanap, kung gusto mo hen, sa mga public pinoy channel ka, marami na hem duon
<EroSenninJL> hehehe
<Ramseize> mga30+ na age
<EroSenninJL> cougars... hehehe
<student> sarap 
<student> haha
<student> ano ba yang meerkat na yan? 
<EroSenninJL> ilang taon ka na ba? 30's?
<Ramseize> milf
<EroSenninJL> hehehe
<Ramseize> lolz
<student> 24 pa lang ako eh
<student> =) at kung may mga events kau.. invite niu ako
<student> haha
<Ramseize> student may event sa debian, gusto mo sumali?
<Ramseize> sa makati tomorrow bah yun or ngaun?
<student> di rin ako maka debian eh 
<student> haha
<Ramseize> lolz
<student> pag ma chicks dun.. go lang 
<Ramseize> chick hanap 
<student> *pag may
<Ramseize> lolz
<student> brb lang
<student> may gagamit ng pc 
<EroSenninJL> whew
<Ramseize> bakit?
<EroSenninJL> whew
<jepong> !seen zeroseven0183
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<butiki`> jepong: zeroseven0183 was last seen in #ubuntu-ph 6 days, 15 hours, 9 minutes, and 13 seconds ago: <zeroseven0183> Teka, off muna ako
<lubot> jepong, you know that the length of nicks is limited, don't you?
<EroSenninJL> hey
<EroSenninJL> hi jepong
<jepong> yo EroSenninJL
<jepong> zup!
<EroSenninJL> taga laguna ka?
<EroSenninJL> kita ko kasi sa forums e
<jepong> los banos ako
<jepong> ikaw?
<EroSenninJL> makati
<EroSenninJL> but i had my college there
<jepong> ah... dun ako wwork now
<jepong> uplb ka?
<jepong> kewl!
<EroSenninJL> :D
<jepong> saan ka nakatira dito before?
<jepong> sa junction lang ako
<EroSenninJL> catalan
<EroSenninJL> sa loob ng campus
<jepong> sa may admin
<jepong> tama ba
<EroSenninJL> tama
<jepong> parang may katunog sya dun sa may raymundo e... nalimut ko na
<jepong> c din cya
<jepong> nevermind
<EroSenninJL> catalan nga 
<EroSenninJL> :D
<jepong> hahaha.... di na ako makikipagtalo sa'yo dyan. heheheh
<EroSenninJL> ano work mo?
<EroSenninJL> researcher?
<jepong> programmer
<jepong> teka may feb fair ba ngayon?
<EroSenninJL> ang alam ko 2nd week un
<EroSenninJL> tagal na kong di pumupunta dun e
<jepong> 2nd week na ata
<jepong> hehehe
<EroSenninJL> baka meron
<jepong> nung HS pa ako yung feb fair is perya talaga
<jepong> ikaw... ano work mo?
<EroSenninJL> call center agent
<EroSenninJL> pero linux enthusiast
<Ramseize> wow
<Ramseize> call center ka pala EroSenninJL 
<EroSenninJL> yeah
<Ramseize> daming ko inaplayan, ndi ako pumasa
<Ramseize> tsk tsk
<EroSenninJL> heheh
<EroSenninJL> baka di talaga tadhana sayo
<Ramseize> lolz
<Ramseize> uu nga
<Ramseize> it wasnt ment to be
<Ramseize> lolz
<EroSenninJL> mejo mag-out of topic lang ako
<Ramseize> ano un?
<EroSenninJL> is there a way ba na mag-run ng HTA files sa linux?
<EroSenninJL> without wine
<jepong> HTA?
<EroSenninJL> html applications
<jepong> bigay ka na lang ng sample
<Ramseize> huh? you dont need wine to run html files
<EroSenninJL> not just html files
<EroSenninJL> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML_Application
<jepong> basta exe you need wine
<Ramseize> what do you mean script?
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/5hbod2 (URL by EroSenninJL)
<jepong> may plants vs zombies nga ako now e
<jepong> hehehhe
<EroSenninJL> aww
<EroSenninJL> i'm waiting for that in the DS
<Ramseize> ahh you mean vbscripting?
<EroSenninJL> nabasa nyo na?
<EroSenninJL> parang ganun na rin
<Ramseize> sa browser na poh iyan
<jepong> wine yan i think
<Ramseize> as far as i can remembers, nasa browser compatibility yan, try mo nalang gawa ka sample. try mo without wine muna
<Ramseize> i think firefox is compatible with vbscript
<EroSenninJL> done that using the files i made sa office ko (which uses windows)
<Ramseize> parang java script din, kahit anong browser compatible.
<Ramseize> try mo dito sa linux
<Ramseize> na try mo na?
<jepong> i think if remote server host ng html app mo pwede
<jepong> localhost di ko pa na try pero sabi nila baka with mono pwede
<jepong> since yun yung .net implementation sa linux
<Ramseize> subukan mo nalang EroSenninJL
<EroSenninJL> i've tried it before, di ka nagra run
<Ramseize> ic
<Ramseize> Terminus, baka familiar siya dito, ask natin
<Ramseize> ano gamit mo? asp? .net? kasi if basic html lang with vbscript i think mag run un
<EroSenninJL> actually para syang vbscript na may html elements
<jepong> eto mukhang make sense... http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/912356
<Ramseize> EroSenninJL,  kasi ung pinakita mo na link vb scripting un
<Ramseize> jepong,  mga editors ba un?
<jepong> teka... bakit pala ayaw mo mag wine?
<jepong> kasi mahirap mo push yung technology ni windows kay linux
<EroSenninJL> i know
<EroSenninJL> i'm just curious
<Ramseize> run vm nalang
<jepong> ako im running windows7 sa virtualbox
<jepong> ako im running windows7 sa virtualbox
<EroSenninJL> a ok
<jepong> gawa ng iphone ko
<Ramseize> yep
<jepong> hahaha
<EroSenninJL> nasubukan nyo ba ung PCLinuxOS?
<Ramseize> mas madali ang vm kaysa sa wine
<EroSenninJL> and not that buggy hehehe
<jepong> nope... pero na kita ko na
<jepong> di ko trip
<Ramseize> EroSenninJL,  pclinuxos, yep dati, sobrang tagal na.
<Ramseize> ok naman ang pxlinux din, gnome din un
<EroSenninJL> the gui is nice, but not as functional as ubuntu
<Ramseize> so halos wala maxadong kaibahan sa GUI, sa  features lang
<EroSenninJL> kaya pabalik-balik ako rito :D
<jepong> hve you tried other DE?
<Ramseize> heheh userfriendly and basic features
<epal> xfce!
<EroSenninJL> xfce is nice... 
<jepong> im using kde since 2009
<EroSenninJL> kde is actually eye catchy, pero di pwede sa computer ko hehehe
<Ramseize> yep XFCE, if your running lowend pc, maganda xfce, pero kung mabilis naman pc mo, ok lang man ang gnome or kde
<jepong> im using it on a dual core 2gb machine
<Ramseize> jepong,  ubuntu kde sau?
<Ramseize> yung kubuntu
<jepong> kuubntu
<Ramseize> mukhang magandang topic so sa discussion EroSenninJL , regarding desktop environment
<EroSenninJL> yeah
<jepong> flamewar lang yan
<EroSenninJL> heheh
<jepong> basta use what suits you
<EroSenninJL> oo nga pala, 
<EroSenninJL> tuwa lang ako the other day
<Ramseize> ok lang man and kde, i have tried it sa slax linux, pero ndi ko type, i prefer gnome for the simplicity
<EroSenninJL> sa healthway - market market gamit nila ubuntu
<EroSenninJL> :D
<EroSenninJL> ang cool nga nung nakita ko
<jepong> alam mo yung bona cafe?
<EroSenninJL> san?
<Ramseize> nope, why jepong ?
<jepong> may machine cla for free internt...
<jepong> and ubuntu din
<Ramseize> ubuntu free vs windows may bayad
<jepong> alabang na ata cla now pero yung nuvali, sta rosa nila nun ayus
<Ramseize> kahit ako id use ubuntu if basic use lang
<jepong> well yes... sa office windows pa rin ako and .net programmer pa din ako
<jepong> personal use ko na lang 'to kahit may win7 license ako
<jepong> hehehhe
<EroSenninJL> aww sweet
<Ramseize> jepong,  have you tried open office?
<jepong> yes... pero koffice gamit ko sa kde
<EroSenninJL> speaking of... how's libreoffice going?
<Ramseize> ohh? may libreoffice?
<jepong> openoffice and libre office are the same... for now
<EroSenninJL> true,
<jepong> fork lang naman yun
<Ramseize> ahh so name lang ang nagkaiba?
<EroSenninJL> so what would happen to open office afterwards?
<jepong> pero mukhang stagnant na si openoffce since wala ng devlopers
<Ramseize> pinoy developer?
<EroSenninJL> can be
<Ramseize> siguro since oracle now manages openoffice
<jepong> malay mo... may pera si oracle to hire
<Ramseize> gawin proprietary?
<EroSenninJL> so di na open dapat pangalan
<jepong> patay pa rin sila kay ms office nun
<epal> bout de's pag low end tlga pc, ok rin ung lxde.. or puede rin mga wm nlng :D anyone into tiling wms? :D
<Ramseize> walang laban si openoffice kay MS office when it comes to proprietary, nag click lang naman si openoffice kasi its free
<jepong> alternative lang talaga
<Ramseize> yup, marami tayo choice sa DE
<EroSenninJL> kung sa bagay, have you heard of corel office suite?
<Ramseize> ndi ko pa na try ang corel, more on photoshop, illustrator ako
<jepong> so excitd na keo kay unity?
<jepong> parang gnome3 trip ko e
<Ramseize> wait may office ang corel?
<EroSenninJL> of course
<EroSenninJL> kde 4.6 is nice
<Ramseize> ganun bah
<jepong> word perfect is corel
<EroSenninJL> correct
<Ramseize> ic ic
<EroSenninJL> e ang lotus smartsuite?
<jepong> ibm nmn ata yun
<EroSenninJL> correct ibm
<Ramseize> guys may narinig kayo pinoy linux distro?
<jepong> bayanihan?
<EroSenninJL> and andun kasama ang  lotus 1-2-3
<EroSenninJL> really?
<Ramseize> meron din ngaun bago
<EroSenninJL> lotus symphony
<jepong> google nyo... bayanihan linux
<Ramseize> kahelos ata
<jepong> its kde and gnome
<Ramseize> teka kunin k
<EroSenninJL> talaga?
<jepong> wow... dami na pala
<Ramseize> http://distrowatch.com/kahelos
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/yavfyyf (URL by Ramseize)
<Ramseize> 2 lang active pinoy linux distro ngaun
<Ramseize> dati 3 ata
<jepong> im more focus kasi now sa DE... so kay KDE and Qt ako naka focus na
<epal> aw, fail ung marketing nila sa forum ng arch
<Ramseize> guys what do you think sa arch linux?
<jepong> tanong ko lang dyan eh... ano point ng pinot distro kung hindi tagalog
<epal> un gamit ko ngaun :D
<Ramseize> arch?
<Ramseize> nice
<jepong> arch for advance users
<Ramseize> minimal 
<Ramseize> yep
<Ramseize> parang gentoo
<jepong> mukhang ok cya pero dapat mataas na level of understanding mo
<Ramseize> wala kasi DE ikaw pa maglagay
<jepong> buti si ubuntu. fedora. opensuse , madriva medyo spoon feed pa tayo
<Ramseize> arch then kde gamit mo
<epal> may mga parts ako na probs pero so far ok naman.. hehe astig ung wiki
<epal> arch and plain tiling wm lng ako.. tas xfce sa kabilang account hehe
<EroSenninJL> heheh
<Ramseize> ok naman arch, daming tweaking lang, unlike ubuntu ready made na, 
<EroSenninJL> hehehe
<Ramseize> walang PINOY LUG sa arch?
<epal> ala eh.. merong mod na i think pinoy
<Ramseize> ic
<Ramseize> sayang
<epal> ung parang loco in ubuntu? 
<Ramseize> uu
<EroSenninJL> aw
<Ramseize> mas maganda kung may local community talaga
<Ramseize> kasi even if punta ako sa main ubuntu channel, hirap maka ask ng support, mostly discussion nila 
<Ramseize> advance na
<EroSenninJL> tinitignan ko ung bayanihan 
<EroSenninJL> cool pwede sa kanya pentium1 heheh
<epal> kala ko abandoned na bayanihan na project hehe
<Ramseize> sponsored by the government yan
<epal> ai ok
<Ramseize> uu
<epal> hm, ongoign paala.. ma download nga toh :D
<Ramseize> kahelos ata is company nag gawa
<Ramseize> :P
<epal> 8layers?
<Ramseize> ang alin?
<epal> 8layer pala haha (halata tlga d ako nagbabasa haha) 
<epal> ung kahelos
<Ramseize> yata
<Ramseize> ndi ko rin binasa in detail ang kahelos
<jepong> wow.. dc ako
<Ramseize> weebee
<epal> anyways, astig ung arch. i think mostly galing from ubuntu ung mga arch linux users hehe
<EroSenninJL> hehehe
<EroSenninJL> e gnome ba naman e
<epal> ung de?
<Ramseize> walang default DE ang arch
<jepong> gusto ko nga yung chakra project sa arch
<Ramseize> ano un?
<epal> ung nag mamange ng kdemod
<EroSenninJL> narutong-naruto a :D chakra
<jepong> kde implmentation
<Ramseize> lolz
<Ramseize> may iba pa kayong tina tambayan na irc server aside from freenode?
<epal> undernet haha
<EroSenninJL> ako wala na
<jepong> dalnet
<Ramseize> nasa dalnet ka jepong? sang channel ka tambay dun?
<Ramseize> epal,  parang kumonti na ang users sa underent
<epal> hehe, uu nga eh.. para ata puro chat lang kasi doo hehe
<Ramseize> uu sa dal.net meron parin active chatters, sa undernet napansin ko naka idle lang
<jepong> sa #makati
<jepong> sa #alabang
<jepong> sa #laguna
<jepong> hehehhe
<EroSenninJL> #salsalan ? :D
<jepong> lol... #kantutan
<Ramseize> ;p;z
<Ramseize> lolz
<jepong> tapos na ako sa mga ganyan... 
<jepong> hardcor na ako... camfrog
<jepong> hahahaha
<epal> haha
<Ramseize> lolz hardcore camfrogger kapala? hehehe
<EroSenninJL> speaking of... ano ba ung camfrog?
<jepong> kaya nga may win7 sa virtualbox e
<jepong> hehehhe
<Ramseize> lolz
<Ramseize> hahahaha
<Ramseize> live show
<jepong> yown!
<EroSenninJL> .... ok...
<EroSenninJL> manyak
<EroSenninJL> sumama ka kay student hehehe
<Ramseize> marami pa bah mga pinoy sa camfrog?
<Ramseize> lolz
<Ramseize> jepong,  join ka naman sa #pinoygeeks.net sa dal.net samahan mo ako dun
<jepong> punta ka sa 18+ na rooms
<epal> jojoin na rin ako hha
<Ramseize> sure
<EroSenninJL> may bago na ba sa skype for linux?
<jepong> di ako nasa dalnet now e
<jepong> napadaan lang nga ako sa irc
<jepong> akalain mo may mga tao dito
<jepong> hehehhe
<Ramseize> hehehe
<Ramseize> uu gising kami pag ganitong oras
<jepong> hahaha... ako pa tulog na
<jepong> kakauwi ko nga lang e
<EroSenninJL> ako kakauwi ko lang din 
<EroSenninJL> pero di pa ko inaantok
<Ramseize> hahaha
<Ramseize> PARTY!! PARTY!!!
<EroSenninJL> lika punta kayo dala kayo ng booze hehehe
<jepong> ayus sa body clock ah
<EroSenninJL> ganyan talaga pag matagal na sa call center
<Ramseize> may chicks dyan? body shot!!!
<EroSenninJL> gising sa gabi, tulog sa umaga
<EroSenninJL> pwede rin
<Ramseize> totoo bah, tawag sa mga call center zombies?
<Ramseize> hehehe
<EroSenninJL> mali
<jepong> morning person talaga ako
<jepong> hehehe
<Ramseize> lolz
<jepong> so paano... bukas na lang ulit tambayan ha
<EroSenninJL> tawag dun bampira
<EroSenninJL> sure
<Ramseize> lolz
<EroSenninJL> happy friday
<Ramseize> cge
<jepong> hehehe
<jepong> bye
<Ramseize> sweet dreams
<Ramseize> lolz
<EroSenninJL> well saturday na pala
<Ramseize> wala na
<Ramseize> tayo nalang 2 EroSenninJL 
<EroSenninJL> oo nga e
<EroSenninJL> so ano pa pag usapan natin, sex? :D
<Ramseize> lolz
<EroSenninJL> kidding
<Ramseize> weird naman maxado, puro lalake tau, buti kung may chicks
<EroSenninJL> unless... :D
<Ramseize> nasaan naba si student
<EroSenninJL> malamang may tinitira na
<EroSenninJL> :D
<Ramseize> lolz
<Ramseize> pumunta ng ubuntu-ph hanap lang ng chicks
<Ramseize> lolz
<EroSenninJL> oo nga no, napaisip ako
<EroSenninJL> may mga babae ba rito?
<EroSenninJL> tingin ko puro lalake tayo rito e
<EroSenninJL> :D
<Ramseize> ndi ko rin alam, yung mga nagsasalita lang dito sila Terminus , epal , bhearsum , 
<Ramseize> ndi ko na kilala ang iba
<Ramseize> uu
<Ramseize> wala bang chick na geek?
<EroSenninJL> rare un 
<bhearsum> wala dito e
<Ramseize> mukang rare to find talaga yan
<Ramseize> sana meron para naman may princess tayo
<Ramseize> pub tayo sa forum
<Ramseize> hahaha
<EroSenninJL> log off lang ako
<EroSenninJL> ikakabit ko lang ung pc ko sa tv
<EroSenninJL> :D
<Ramseize> sure
<EroSenninJL> I'M BACK
<epal> weebee
<epal> haha
<EroSenninJL> hehee
<epal> unahan ko na si Ramseize :D
<EroSenninJL> hehe
<EroSenninJL> pano mo malalaman kung pwede dual monitor sa video card?
<Ramseize_> dual monitor?
<EroSenninJL> oo
<Ramseize_> i think may adaptor kang ilalagay nyan, im not familiar with dual monitor sa video card
<bhearsum> kailangan ang video card ng dual monitor mode, hindi supported ang lahat
<bhearsum> pero kung may dalawang video card ang computer, pwede dual monitor
<EroSenninJL> a ok
<EroSenninJL> hello everyoen!
<Ramseize> ohlla
<bhearsum> wb EroSenninJL
<Ramseize> weebee
<Ramseize> :P welcome back
<EroSenninJL> thanks
<Ramseize> :)
<Ramseize> buzz! bhearsum
<bhearsum> hey, kumusta?
<bhearsum> may tao ba na?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-12
<bhearsum> weebee EroSenninJL 
<EroSenninJL> hey
<bhearsum> ano bago?
<EroSenninJL> wala naman
<EroSenninJL> except bagong gising :D
<bhearsum> haha
<bhearsum> sige, aalis na ako, have a good day!
<EroSenninJL> aww
<EroSenninJL> cge yngats
<jepong> gising na agad EroSenninJL
<EroSenninJL> heheh
<EroSenninJL> off ko kasi
<jepong> hahaha... me too...
<jepong> kaya dito ako now sa LB
<jepong> bukas balik na ulit sa manila
<EroSenninJL> aww
<EroSenninJL> san k s manila?
<jepong> mandaluyong ako nakatira... along boni ave
<EroSenninJL> a ok
<jepong> accenture ako nag wwork
<EroSenninJL> nice
<jepong> right now sa makati stock exchnage office ko
<jepong> ikaw?
<EroSenninJL> sa market-market sa taguig
<jepong> telus?
<EroSenninJL> yep
<jepong> ayus... may friend ako tellus din dati eh... pero sa cubao at ortigas cya na assign
<EroSenninJL> a ok
<jepong> ayos lang sa global city eh mura parking...
<jepong> well sa mckinley hills kasi ako before nalipat sa makati
<EroSenninJL> ah, ok
<EroSenninJL> taga makati lang ako e
<EroSenninJL> near cash and carry
<jepong> mahirap dalawa bahay
<jepong> like me...
<EroSenninJL> panong dalawang buhay?
<jepong> bahay
<EroSenninJL> ah bahay
<jepong> isa sa manila... is dito sa LB
<jepong> hehehhe
<EroSenninJL> pati ba naman dito,, bingi :D
<jepong> magbabasa na lang h
<jepong> matagal ka na nag ubuntu?
<EroSenninJL> naka text to speech ako :D
<EroSenninJL> since 9.10
<jepong> weh...
<EroSenninJL> oo nga
<jepong> kung kilala mo si reneorense sa forum... yan ang specialty nya
<jepong> accesibility
<jepong> nagtuturo yun ng computer sa mga bulag
<jepong> heheheh
<EroSenninJL> ah
<jepong> orca prefered nya
<jepong> ubuntu 6.06 pa ako
<jepong> kaya mdyo nasawa na ako kay gnom
<jepong> mukhang sira na yung e ng laptop ko a
<jepong> heheheh
<EroSenninJL> a ok
<jepong> 2002 pa ata version 2 yun... hehehe
<jepong> badtrip lang kay kde... since re-write cya... dami bugs
<jepong> pero usable naman
<jepong> hehehhe
<jepong> pero ayus cya
<EroSenninJL> ang gusto ko sa kde, ung theme nya, tuwa ako sa translucent windows e
<jepong> plasma... tapos built in yung parang compiz nya... kwin
<EroSenninJL> ah
<jepong> ayan an si idol zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> Yikes
<zeroseven0183> fresh from the overnight/time
<jepong> lupit mo dre
<zeroseven0183> zombie mode still ON
<jepong> yaman mo na cguro
<jepong> sagot mo na food sa natty release party
<zeroseven0183> Mayaman sa oras ng trabaho hehehe
<zeroseven0183> Pwede
<zeroseven0183> Basta ba GNOME ka na all the way eh
<EroSenninJL> hehehe
<EroSenninJL> hi zero
<zeroseven0183> Hello
<zeroseven0183> Alpha 3 pa lang foods na ang iniisip mo jepong
<zeroseven0183> Kapag mga Beta 2 na, tsaka ako sasagot
<EroSenninJL> oww
<EroSenninJL> sama ako hehehe
<jepong> mas matutuwa ako kung alam ko may matutuwa sa unity desktop... ako hindi eh
<jepong> hehehhe
<jepong> paano na lang ako babalik sa gnome nan
<EroSenninJL> ano ka ba, pwde mo naman paltan e
<zeroseven0183> hahaha
<jepong> ayaw eh... hehehehhe
<jepong> tuwing pag try ako gnome ala pa one day kde na ulit
<EroSenninJL> kungsabagay ako rin,
<EroSenninJL> tried kde once in a while, pero balik gnome ako
<EroSenninJL> :D
<zeroseven0183> OK so it's 2 KDE people against 1 GNOME
<jepong> hehehehe...
<EroSenninJL> so none for xfce?
<zeroseven0183> LXDE pwede pa
<zeroseven0183> :-) Lubuntu!
<EroSenninJL> so di pa rin official derivative ang Lubuntu?
<jepong> gnome yan si EroSenninJL
<zeroseven0183> Si Knightlust yata naka Xubuntu pero wala siya dito
<zeroseven0183> Hindi pa rin official member ng family ang Lubuntu
<zeroseven0183> Ano kayang nangyari sa Debian Release party
<zeroseven0183> Hindi ko na nasundan
<jepong> wala rin ako balita... ano debian na ba gamit natin kay ubuntu?
<jepong> lenny?
 * zeroseven0183 sleeping while typing
<zeroseven0183> Lenny siguro but I'm not sure
<jepong> then sa 11.04 squeeze na tayo
<zeroseven0183> Squeeze out sa tradition hehehe
<zeroseven0183> Off muna ako guys
<EroSenninJL> k
<zeroseven0183> Kailangan na talaga ng full system shutdown -- mind and body
<zeroseven0183> jepong, EroSenninJL I'll be back
<zeroseven0183> out in 5.. 4.. 3.. 2.. 1.. 
<jepong> puyat
<jepong> out na rin muna ako
<EroSenninJL> ako rin
<student> weeee
<jepong> epal, you there?
<zeroseven0183> <yawn>What's up Team Philippines!</yawn>
<jepong> gising na zeroseven0183 
<zeroseven0183> Nagising sa gutom
<jepong> wassup with your rhythmbox?
<zeroseven0183> I don't know. It just won't open
<jepong> hmmmm... may update ba?
<zeroseven0183> Hindi ko na nakita last time
<zeroseven0183> I think so
<zeroseven0183> May problem reinstalling these 
<zeroseven0183> rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder rhythmbox-plugins
<jepong> purge mo muna cguro then reinstall
<zeroseven0183> Yup
<zeroseven0183> Banshee na lang kaya ulit hehehe
<jepong> baka makuha sa ganun
<jepong> whehehhe... hello mono
<zeroseven0183> May mga plugins nga yata na may problema
<jepong> masyado na rin luma si rhythmbox e
<zeroseven0183> Wait, eto ok na
<zeroseven0183> Matagal lang pala magbukas
<zeroseven0183> I was just impatient
<zeroseven0183> hehehe
<zeroseven0183> Pero minsan may topak din magopen si rhythmbox
<jepong> hehehe... atleasy hindi na ccrash like amarok. hehehhe
<jepong> buti na lang di na ako masyado nag ssounds ngayon
<zeroseven0183> Pero abnormal pa rin ang startup ng Rhythmbox ko
<zeroseven0183> Ang tagal
<jepong> laki na ata library mo e
<zeroseven0183> Ayaw yata ng Classical music hehehe
<jepong> baka may malware ka na. hehehhe
<zeroseven0183> hehehe
<zeroseven0183> Alam ko na kung bakit
<zeroseven0183> Nasort out ko na
<zeroseven0183> May nakaplug kasi na mp3 player
<jepong> detect pa?
<zeroseven0183> Ayun ok na
<zeroseven0183> Tinatry nyang madetect
<zeroseven0183> Philips
<zeroseven0183> Ok na
<jepong> yan ba yung pinamimigay ni mo twister?
<zeroseven0183> Nope
<zeroseven0183> Binigay sa akin ni IBM hehehe
<zeroseven0183> Napanalunan ko sa raffle nung nagattend ako ng event
<jepong> kewl! bigtime na si ibm... swiss knife lang mager nakuha ko dyan.... nasira pa agad
<jepong> mumurahin lang kasi e
<zeroseven0183> hehehe
<zeroseven0183> Last Christmas naman, yung vendor namin namigay ng HD media player, Seagate
<zeroseven0183> Pero hanggang ngayon hindi ko pa natetesting nandito lang sa ilalim ng kama
<zeroseven0183> Nawala na sa attention ko dahil sa Galaxy Tab
<jepong> hehehe...
<jepong> kapatid may nabili na chinese na tab eh... android2.2 din os
<zeroseven0183> ayos
<zeroseven0183> Magkano naman yun
<zeroseven0183> Panalo pa rin yugn G/T
<zeroseven0183> Mabilis bumaba ang price
<jepong> alam ko 3k yun nung pasko
<jepong> winner din kaso hindi ganung ka responsive eh...
<jepong> gawa cguro ng screen protector
<jepong> parang iphone 3g ko na naka ios4.2.1
<jepong> hehehe... bagal
<zeroseven0183> Maiba naman... Wala pa bang plan for the release party?
<zeroseven0183> Busyng busy yata si Allan sa Macbook Air niya hehehe
<jepong> macbook na ah
<jepong> matagal pa naman yun sabi mo nga di ba
<jepong> mukhang sa makati na venue now ng release party
<jepong> maka ubuntu pa rin kaya yun?
<jepong> gnome3 advovate na yun e
<jepong> !seen wers
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<butiki`> jepong: wers was last seen in #ubuntu-ph 3 days, 19 hours, 32 minutes, and 13 seconds ago: <wers> good evening :)
<lubot> jepong, wers (~allan@ubuntu/member/wers) was last seen quitting #ubuntu-ph 2 days 10 hours 34 minutes ago (09.02. 23:26) stating "Client Quit" after 
<zeroseven0183> Oo nga
<zeroseven0183> Hehehe
<zeroseven0183> tahimik eh
<zeroseven0183> Labas-pasok lang dito sa channel, wala sa forums
<jepong> nakakuha lang ng ubuntu membership eh no
<jepong> joke
<zeroseven0183> hahaha
<zeroseven0183> Ano bang plan natin dito sa Laguna
<zeroseven0183> May nakausap ako last time, taga dito sa Santa Rosa
<zeroseven0183> Co-owner yata ng school
<jepong> wala eh... yung cebu nga may cebuntu na
<zeroseven0183> interested maginvolve sa community
<zeroseven0183> Lagunabuntu hehehe
<zeroseven0183> malagunabuntu hahahaha
<jepong> kung kaibigan lang may school... meron din tayo nun... si dacci
<zeroseven0183> Oo nga eh
<zeroseven0183> sariling school
<jepong> kaso di nmn intrested sa open source ata yun
<jepong> may pera pambili e
<zeroseven0183> Ako din pala.. school schoolan
<zeroseven0183> Oo nga
<jepong> ako... school of thought
<zeroseven0183> Meron din akong kilala sa Toyota, Ubuntu user
<zeroseven0183> Hindi ko lang alam ang handle niya sa forums
<jepong> yown... sa accenture unti unti ko pa lang pinapasok
<jepong> microsoft country e
<zeroseven0183> ingat lang
<jepong> baka maging excomulgado ako
<jepong> heheheh
<jepong> pupunuin ko muna isa server nila ng logs about ubuntu at linux
<jepong> hehehehe
<zeroseven0183> Oo nga
<jepong> papataasin ko hits
<zeroseven0183> para mabagal ang ibang sites heheh
<zeroseven0183> interested ang mga kasama ko sa department magmigrate to Linux
<zeroseven0183> yun nga lang hindi kasi ma-push ng management kasi we're still under regional standards
<zeroseven0183> Toyota Asia Pacific
<zeroseven0183> pero base sa roadmap, moving towards Open Source naman so OK na rin
<jepong> yun lang... 
<jepong> pwede nyo naman gawin... example... cost cutting kuno... yung mga pc na hindi naman nagamit heavily sa excel or word... libreoffice na lang
<jepong> mahirap kasi kung rerewrite pa ng mga custom apps sa toyota
<zeroseven0183> Yup. Actually, unti-unti na kaming nagmo-move
<zeroseven0183> Yeah
<jepong> unless java lahat
<zeroseven0183> Kapag nawala na ang mga matatandang MS users
<zeroseven0183> mas madali na
<jepong> hehehhe
<jepong> kaya start with young ones
<zeroseven0183> Netx month meron akong echo training with the supervisors about Linux
<zeroseven0183> Ano namang gagawin ko doon? hehehe
<zeroseven0183> Kasi last November, merong skills sharing. Ako ang in-charge
<zeroseven0183> so siempre open source/Linux ang topic
<zeroseven0183> More of an introductory talk lang nung last Nov
<zeroseven0183> Hindi nga lang pala Ubuntu ang direction, Red Hat hehehe
<jepong> same same lang din nmn yun, d b?
<jepong> same principles
<jepong> mas stable pa rin ata red hat sa servers
<zeroseven0183> Yes
<zeroseven0183> pero at least, majority ay enthusiastic sa pag"move forward" to open source
<zeroseven0183> kasi number one concern naman halos, or if not the #1, ay budget
<jepong> kaso yung training eh... gastos din yun
<zeroseven0183> Yup
<zeroseven0183> pero for sure naman malaki ang ROI
<zeroseven0183> ... kapag ako ang pinadala sa training hehehe
<zeroseven0183> jeff, off muna ulit ako
<zeroseven0183> merienda time
<zeroseven0183> Balik ako later
<jepong> bilisisan mo kumain
<EroSenninJL> hi everyone!
<jepong> hey
<EroSenninJL> hey
<student> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bhearsum> magandang umaga/gabi sa lahat
<EroSenninJL> hey
<bhearsum> kumusta?
<EroSenninJL> ok lang
<EroSenninJL> <--- watching happy feet sa cartoon network
<bhearsum> hehehe, mabuti iyon
<EroSenninJL> hello anyone?
<Ramseize> ohlla
<mangz74> hello
<Ramseize> hello
<Ramseize> kaw ito mark?
<Ramseize> ohhla
<mark2> thanks
<Ramseize> :) 
<mark2> :)
<Ramseize> weebee
<Ramseize> weebee
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-13
<Ramseize> weebee
<Ramseize> weebee purserj 
<mark2> gm
<jepong> yo wassup!?
<locodir-user> hi sir and mam
<EroSenninJL> hello everyone!!!
<EroSenninJL> happy hearts day in a few hours.. hehehe
<rstacruz> sup wers
<wers> rstacruz: heyy
<wers> have you tried the latest GNOME Shell? with Auto-Workspaces
<rstacruz> nope
<rstacruz> how?
<rstacruz> :p
<rstacruz> may ppa ba for maverick amd64?
<wers> unfortunately, wala e. hehe
<wers> you can learn about it here http://jimmac.musichall.cz/log/?p=1126
<wers> galing ng concept. no empty workspaces. better than status quo, even Spaces
<rstacruz> may bago akong ubuntu practice na sinusunod
<rstacruz> hehe
<rstacruz> instead of upgrading to another ubuntu version
<rstacruz> clean install
<rstacruz> tapos keep a log of what I did:
<rstacruz> https://gist.github.com/824701
<wers> ah yeah. I always do clean installs too
<wers> but this log is awesome. haha
<rstacruz> oo manually maintained
<rstacruz> hehe
<rstacruz> copy-pasta nalang
<wers> kala ko, may script ka. haha
<rstacruz> nde, OCness lang
<wers> hehe
<wers> what's the "-y"  on apt-get install?
<rstacruz> yes
<wers> ooh
<rstacruz> auto-yes yung mga "... (y/n)?" prompt
<wers> ah ayos a
<rstacruz> para copy-paste nalang
<rstacruz> lol
<wers> I recommend putting all those packages on one apt-get install line
<wers> but it could also be your OCness. hehe
<rstacruz> hehe
<rstacruz> kainis eh
<wers> para isang install lang
<rstacruz> sudo apt-get install notes thunderbird
<rstacruz> tapos na si notes
<rstacruz> gusto ko na gamitin
<rstacruz> pero hinihintay si thunderbird
<wers> ahhhh
<rstacruz> LOL
<wers> ok gets. haha
<wers> it's less resource-efficient, though. hehe
<rstacruz> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/log/?p=1126 <-- proposal lang?
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/6jgr7tg (URL by rstacruz)
<wers> btw, what wallpaper resource can you recommend? looking for nice ones
<rstacruz> not yet implemented?
<rstacruz> wers: wallbase.net
<wers> finally implemented
<zeroseven0183> wallpampers
<rstacruz> "global toplist"
<rstacruz> or search for whatever you want like "architecture" or "landscape" or "lady gaga"
<rstacruz> hehe
<wers> for serious? this is rstacruz 's wallpaper resource? haha
<rstacruz> you mean where i get my wallpapers?
<rstacruz> yes and customize.org
<rstacruz> hehe
<wers> puro girls a. haha
<wers> rstacruz: you already playing with GTK3?
<rstacruz> not yet
<rstacruz> hehe
<rstacruz> "puro girls a" <-- search for something hehe
<rstacruz> "sky" "architecture" "grass" "red" "green"
<wers> lol ok
<EroSenninJL> hello everyone!!!
<EroSenninJL> hellow
<EroSenninJL> wassap?!
<EroSenninJL> tahimik na naman...
<rstacruz> hola EroSenninJL 
<EroSenninJL> hey
<EroSenninJL> wassup?
<EroSenninJL> que habla tagalog? :D
<EroSenninJL> anything i've missed?
<EroSenninJL> hi epal
<EroSenninJL> helloy
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-07
<sysmon> http://shell.hack.ph =)
<zeroseven0183> Pambihira naman Kidium, style ko yan ah
<zeroseven0183> Aba madami na palang tambay dito
<zeroseven0183> Good evening Philippines
<Kidium> sorry hahaha! nakalimutan ko tangalin sa preferences
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-10
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2014-02-09
<Canaimero-e64b5> quien activo :)
#ubuntu-ph 2015-02-02
<atmark> hello
<Ramseize> weebee peeps
<Ramseize> Hello
#ubuntu-ph 2015-02-03
<slick2> hello everyone
#ubuntu-ph 2016-02-10
<MarkDude> Magandang hapon.  (If its that time for you.) Magandang hipon (if you're eating great shrimp.)
#ubuntu-ph 2016-02-12
<MarkDude> Tanong po? How often do folks talk here?
